# Non-contact says the wires are live, but nothing works on circuit



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Where abouts are you up here again? If you are close enough i can make the trip and can diag it for you.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Or if you can wait till skiing season I may be up that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Builderbob 72 (Dec 15, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> Where abouts are you up here again? If you are close enough i can make the trip and can diag it for you.


Bring him a rain poncho since you're headed that way!


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> Where abouts are you up here again? If you are close enough i can make the trip and can diag it for you.


Better than 50 miles north or you, near Potsdam



Builderbob 72 said:


> Bring him a rain poncho since you're headed that way!


Can we please just forget that thread already, you weren't even part of if as I can recall.
most of th

Another thing is that getting a decent electrician here takes months most of the time, just not enough to go around.


----------



## Builderbob 72 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dustincoc said:


> Can we please just forget that thread already, you weren't even part of if as I can recall.


Oh, I was part of it...I accounted for more than a few of the 2776 views! But agreed...I'm not one to beat a dead horse:jester:


----------

